
How to Design a Game with a Purpose - tminima
https://trigonaminima.github.io/2020/02/gwap-2/
======
sovok_x
The first thought I had about the title was: wow, they designed a methodology
for procedural genearation of storylines that don't suck. Turned out it is
about socially useful side-effects of gaming and gamification of work.

Wonder why no consideration of dynamic difficulty adjustment. It's a must for
gamification.

